# Wie schließt man zwei PCs zusammen?



## Gazelle (28. November 2011)

*Wie schließt man zwei PCs zusammen?*

Hallo,
wie schließt man am besten zwei PCs zusammen um Daten der Festplatte des alten auf den neuen zu kopieren, welche über USB oder externe Festplatten komischerweise nciht kopiert werden können?


----------



## Abufaso (28. November 2011)

Die alte Festplatte in den Neuen einbauen.


----------



## Royce (28. November 2011)

Hi,
du könntest es mit Lan versuchen oder einfach die Festplatte in den anderen PC einvauen. Auf die schnelle fällt mir nichts besseres ein...
greetings Royce


----------



## Gazelle (28. November 2011)

*AW: Wie schließt man zwei PCs zusammen?*

Ohne Festplatte ausbauen!


----------



## Royce (28. November 2011)

Wie ich schon sagte kannst du es ja mit einer stinknormalen LAN- Verbindung probieren.

Royce


----------



## Dragon70 (28. November 2011)

*AW: Wie schließt man zwei PCs zusammen?*

Du brauchst ein LAN-Kabel das Crossover kann, also ein Crossoverkabel.  Korrigiert mich falls nötig 


MFG Dragon


----------



## EnergyCross (28. November 2011)

*AW: Wie schließt man zwei PCs zusammen?*



Dragon70 schrieb:


> Du brauchst ein LAN-Kabel das Crossover kann, also ein Crossoverkabel.  Korrigiert mich falls nötig
> 
> 
> MFG Dragon


 

right


----------



## Royce (28. November 2011)

Kann man nicht einfach ein normales Lan-Kabelnehmen? Wenn nicht, warum?
Royce


----------



## Gazelle (28. November 2011)

*AW: Wie schließt man zwei PCs zusammen?*

Ja so ein stinknormales LAN Kabel wie ich es beim Ethernet auch habe?

Und dann? Muss ich dann erst ein Netzwerk einrichten?


----------



## EnergyCross (28. November 2011)

*AW: Wie schließt man zwei PCs zusammen?*

ein normales lan kabel wird nicht gehen. weil die stecker 1 zu 1 verbunden sind. dazu brauchst du ein Crossover. dort ist pin [3 und 5] und pin [4 und 6] vertauscht wenn ich mich nicht irre. 
auf jedenfall kannst du dadurch erst den datenaustausch ermöglichen, falls du ein lan kabel nehmen willst benötigst du zusätzlich einen Hub oder Switch.
beide kabel haben übrigends den normalen RJ-45 Stecker

edit:

Pin [1 und 3] und Pin [2 und 6] 

Siehe anhang


----------



## Royce (28. November 2011)

Ich hab aber schonmal so was ähnliches wie Gazelle mit nem Kumpel gemacht. Wur haven eunfach beide PCs mit nem Lan-Kabel connectet und das hat auf Anhieb funkrioniert. o.0


----------



## EnergyCross (28. November 2011)

*AW: Wie schließt man zwei PCs zusammen?*

dann hattet ihr wahrscheinlich ein Crossover. falls du das kabel rumliegen hast kannst du dir ja mal die pin belegung anschauen


----------



## Royce (28. November 2011)

Sehen Lan Kabel und crossover kabel denn gleich aus?


----------



## EnergyCross (28. November 2011)

*AW: Wie schließt man zwei PCs zusammen?*

man erkennt es zwar sehr schlecht, aber die roten stecker sind Crossover (adern sind getauscht) und die grauen stecker normale Lan. dort sind die adern 1 zu 1 durchverbunden

vom kabel an sich sind sie genau gleich. nur anders angeschossen am stecker


----------



## Royce (28. November 2011)

Dann haben wir wohl durch Glück ein Crossover Kabel erwischt^^
Danke für die Erklärung!


----------



## Poempel (28. November 2011)

*AW: Wie schließt man zwei PCs zusammen?*

Das ist so nicht ganz richtig. Bei halbwegs aktuellen PC´s braucht man kein Crossover Kabel mehr


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. November 2011)

*AW: Wie schließt man zwei PCs zusammen?*

Kann es sein das eure Externe HDD als FAT 32 formatiert ist, und ihr Dateien über 4GB Dateigröße kopieren wollt? 

Falls ja, einfach die Externe HDD in NTFS konvertieren, oder formatieren.


----------



## derP4computer (28. November 2011)

*AW: Wie schließt man zwei PCs zusammen?*

Oder du nimmst so einen Adapter CAT.5e Crossover Adapter 2x RJ45 Buchse/Stecker, rot: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## EnergyCross (28. November 2011)

*AW: Wie schließt man zwei PCs zusammen?*



Poempel schrieb:


> Das ist so nicht ganz richtig. Bei halbwegs aktuellen PC´s braucht man kein Crossover Kabel mehr


 

hast auch recht. die neuen dinger können das alles 
aber ob man das irgendwo nachlesen kann welches mainboard sowas unterstützt... 

als ich in der schule das gelernt hab hab ich mit uralt rechner gearbeitet (IDE, Win98 und so)


----------



## Abufaso (28. November 2011)

EnergyCross schrieb:
			
		

> als ich in der schule das gelernt hab hab ich mit uralt rechner gearbeitet (IDE, Win98 und so)



Sowas hat man früher in der Schule gelernt? Das muss schön gewesen sein..


----------



## derP4computer (28. November 2011)

*AW: Wie schließt man zwei PCs zusammen?*



EnergyCross schrieb:


> als ich in der schule das gelernt hab *hab ich mit uralt rechner gearbeitet (IDE, Win98 und so)*


 Das haben wir heute noch in der Schule.


----------



## EnergyCross (28. November 2011)

Abufaso schrieb:
			
		

> Sowas hat man früher in der Schule gelernt? Das muss schön gewesen sein..



Naja, früher ist relativ  bin gerade in der ausbildund zum elektriker im dritten lehrjahr  ist jetzt etwa ein jahr her als wir das thema netzwerke hatten.


----------



## Gazelle (28. November 2011)

*AW: Wie schließt man zwei PCs zusammen?*

Wir haben das nicht gemacht, Schimpansium sei Dank!!! 

Also der alte PC hat das definitiv nicht, da brauch ich wohl auf jeden Fall ein Crossover, auf dem einen Bild erkennt man das aber nur waage 
Ich teste das morgen mal mit unseren ganzen Kabeln die hier so rumliegen, das mit dem NTFS oder so verstehe ich nicht, bzw. kenn ich mich da nicht aus! USB-HDD Fat32 zu NTFS - Probleme - Forum - CHIP Online


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. November 2011)

*AW: Wie schließt man zwei PCs zusammen?*



Gazelle schrieb:


> Wir haben das nicht gemacht, Schimpansium sei Dank!!!
> 
> Also der alte PC hat das definitiv nicht, da brauch ich wohl auf jeden Fall ein Crossover, auf dem einen Bild erkennt man das aber nur waage
> Ich teste das morgen mal mit unseren ganzen Kabeln die hier so rumliegen, das mit dem NTFS oder so verstehe ich nicht, bzw. kenn ich mich da nicht aus! USB-HDD Fat32 zu NTFS - Probleme - Forum - CHIP Online


 
Ganz Easy, HDD an den PC anschließen,

guggn welchen Laufwerksbuchstaben die HDD bekommt, und dann folgendes machen: 


Windowstaste + R  --> "*CMD*" (ohne ") eingeben --> "*convert x: /fs:ntfs*" eingeben (ohne ", das "x" durch den Laufwerksbuchstaben ersetzen)


Und schon könnt ihr eure Daten auf der HDD sichern. Übers Netzwerk ist es weitaus komplizierter wenn man davon keine Ahnung hat. Denn ihr müsst dann wenn ihr das richtige Kabel habt, noch IP Adressen und die Subnetzmaske zuweisen, dann noch eine Freigabe einrichten mit den entsprechenden Rechten. Wenn ihr das zum ersten Mal hört, viel Spaß


----------



## Dexter74 (29. November 2011)

*AW: Wie schließt man zwei PCs zusammen?*



Gazelle schrieb:


> Wir haben das nicht gemacht, Schimpansium sei Dank!!!
> 
> Also der alte PC hat das definitiv nicht, da brauch ich wohl auf jeden Fall ein Crossover, auf dem einen Bild erkennt man das aber nur waage


 
wie alt ist denn deine Kiste, das konnte ja schon mein altes Notebook anno 2005


----------



## Poempel (29. November 2011)

*AW: Wie schließt man zwei PCs zusammen?*

Ja außerdem recht das auch wenn das einer der beiden kann.


----------



## TheReal1604 (30. November 2011)

Warum nicht einfach nen Switch dazwischen hängen? Ich mein wenn man das so Zuhaus rumliegen hat?


----------



## EnergyCross (30. November 2011)

TheReal1604 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum nicht einfach nen Switch dazwischen hängen? Ich mein wenn man das so Zuhaus rumliegen hat?



siehe erste seite letzter post - und außerdem hat nicht jeder einen switch rumliegen


----------



## Gazelle (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie schließt man zwei PCs zusammen?*

Also nen Switch haben wir nicht daheim...die Kiste ist von 2000 höchstens


----------



## Stahlinick (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie schließt man zwei PCs zusammen?*

WArum gibt es nur so viele verschiedene Kabel???


----------



## EnergyCross (1. Dezember 2011)

weil sich die Technik entwickelt


----------



## MezZo_Mix (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie schließt man zwei PCs zusammen?*

GANZ SIMPLE: HDD vom anderen PC in den Anderen rein hauen und Anschließen fertig......


----------



## XT1024 (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie schließt man zwei PCs zusammen?*



Gazelle schrieb:


> ... um Daten der Festplatte des alten auf den  neuen zu kopieren, welche über USB oder externe Festplatten  komischerweise nciht kopiert werden können?


  Was ist denn der Grund dafür? Fehlermeldung? Dateien werden benutzt?




MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> GANZ SIMPLE: HDD vom anderen PC in den Anderen rein hauen und Anschließen fertig......





Gazelle schrieb:


> Ohne Festplatte ausbauen!


----------



## Gazelle (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie schließt man zwei PCs zusammen?*

Komischerweise keine Fehlermeldung, kopieren funktioniert augenscheinig, wenn man die Dateien dann aber öffnen will sind es nur Verknüpfungen und es bringt also nichts!


----------



## TheReal1604 (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie schließt man zwei PCs zusammen?*

Das deutet dann aber eher auf einen Bedienfehler deinerseits hin, wenn du Verknüpfungen kopieren kannst, dann auch Dateien.

VIelleicht hilft dir das : Drück mal beim ziehen der Datei auf deinen Desktop / Ordner / Wohinauchimmer die STRG Taste zu drücken.

VG

Real


----------



## InRav3 (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie schließt man zwei PCs zusammen?*

das hat was mit den ordnereinstellungen zu tun denke ich.. 

probier mal:  *dateien makieren - rechtsklick - kopieren - andere festplatte öffnen - rechtsklick einfügen*


----------

